# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola,  soy Ferran

## Fandar

Hola,  me llamo Ferran y tengo 18 años recién cumplidos. 
Actualmente estoy empezando en el mundo de la magia y el ilusionismo. He aprendido algunas técnicas muy básicas e incluso he conseguido hacer mi primera rutina de cartomagia la cual dispone de 4 juegos. Me registro en el foro para poder aprender más sobre ilusionismo y poder dar con una comunidad que me reciba con los brazos abiertos y me ayude a progresar. 
Gracias por leer esto y espero postear en poco tiempo!  Nos vemos por el foro!

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Ferrán, por supuesto que te recibimos con los brazos abiertos, estás en tu casa  :Smile1: 
Recuerda que a los nuevos les toca poner la mesa y hacer la colada.
Nos leemos en el foro

----------

